# Atlas 7b shaper



## claymore850 (Mar 12, 2022)

Hello all

I just purchased an Atlas 7b shaper for 1958 (i believe).

Since the machine need to be restored and need a lot of parts (no available) im looking for drawings.

Anyone has original drawings or drawings of the parts that want to share??

Regards

Rodolfo


----------



## Bi11Hudson (Mar 12, 2022)

There are several sources for varying degrees of coverage, what helps is that Sears sold Atlas machines as Craftsman for many years. The parts are mostly interchangable. Sears Parts is about useless, but they still have some drawings. It seems I lost the links last time the HDD crashed. I did dig out of my (questionable) memory the Ozark Woodworker, who has metal working machine parts manuals. After the last stroke, I've lost a lot of stuff in my mind. Hope these help. . .

https://www.mymachineshop.net/Default.asp is mostly parts, but can lead to other sites.




 is mostly larger machines, but has many links





						Metal Shapers - Ozark Tool Manuals & Books
					






					ozarktoolmanuals.com
				




.


----------



## vocatexas (Mar 12, 2022)

http://vintagemachinery.org/pubs/51/26032.pdf
		




			http://vintagemachinery.org/pubs/51/19678.pdf


----------



## ErichKeane (Mar 12, 2022)

I seem to remember a thread at one point (perhaps @Weldo ?) where the person was able to contact whoever owns Atlas nowadays to get some blueprints for anything they didn't sell parts for.  I am pretty sure it was in one of the rebuilding a 7b threads, and I think it was the brass/bronze main slider.


----------



## jwmay (Mar 13, 2022)

ErichKeane said:


> I seem to remember a thread at one point (perhaps @Weldo ?) where the person was able to contact whoever owns Atlas nowadays to get some blueprints for anything they didn't sell parts for. I am pretty sure it was in one of the rebuilding a 7b threads, and I think it was the brass/bronze main slider.


Clausing is the company name. If you check around in the Atlas forum, you can find more information.


----------



## Weldo (Mar 13, 2022)

ErichKeane said:


> I seem to remember a thread at one point (perhaps @Weldo ?) where the person was able to contact whoever owns Atlas nowadays to get some blueprints for anything they didn't sell parts for.  I am pretty sure it was in one of the rebuilding a 7b threads, and I think it was the brass/bronze main slider.



Yea that was me!

I thought I had them saved somewhere but I can't find em.  But yea I emailed Clausing and they sent me some PDFs of some ancient drawings.


----------



## Weldo (Mar 13, 2022)

Found em!


----------

